# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Legend pharmaceuticals/labs... Anyone ever use??

## NACH3

Currently runnin DLabs(test prop/primo) same UGL's Prop is Legend. My source has never steered me wrong(been w/them for yrs) just wondering if anyone has ever used this brand(legend pharmaceuticals)... Anyone with advice would be greatly appreciated !!!

----------


## [email protected]

Never used them but if you trust your source just try it. Give it a couple of weeks and get some BW to be certain.

----------


## NACH3

Thanks and I have always trusted my source... Thanks!

----------


## Slim Heli

> Currently runnin DLabs(test prop/primo) same UGL's Prop is Legend. My source has never steered me wrong(been w/them for yrs) just wondering if anyone has ever used this brand(legend pharmaceuticals)... Anyone with advice would be greatly appreciated !!!


Hey man !

Have You ever use this ????

AND can You Tell me IS it Real???

Thanks Buddy

----------


## NACH3

I don't order from the Dlabs site.... 

But for an update...

Ive been running 600mgs of Dlabs propionate and Dlabs NPP(420mgs)... BW confirms my test/NPP are very highly dosed(waay over the 5-6x the highest range) can't upload pics but also don't want to hear peoples shit b/c it's dosed so well! 

Just wanted to give this an update since no one else has really used them!!

----------

